# Moderator needed



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

We have decided that because the "A quick heads up......I'm leaving the house" thread has more replied then the entire Saltwater forums combined...that it should have its own moderator. For this position we will be taking applicants...If you are interested please post your qualifications for this position in this thread.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im always on. im not a nincompoop. and i rarely start quarrels that dont involve politics, which i can assure you, there aint no politics in "a quick heads up"...

/doesnt talk politics in "a quick heads up"

haha...anyway, if you need objective suggestions, PM me, there are several good choices IMO.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Is it even possible to make a member a moderator of just 1 particular thread?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's some eff'ed up shite right there.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I nominate foofoo


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I forgot to mention that who ever is chosen to moderate the thread....will only be able to view and post in that thread. It is the only way we can have a "thread" moderator.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I was waiting for this to happen!!!!!!









/ponders significance of that......


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it should be shared by fido and acestro

They could do the old good cop bad cop routine.
I would put myself forward but im only on for about an hour a day and the thread has always moved about 20 pages everytime i visit the site


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

so the person will not really be a member of p fury anymore? just of a quick heads up? i dont think anyone will take that job if they can only see and post in that one thread


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mikfleye said:


> so the person will not really be a member of p fury anymore? just of a quick heads up? i dont think anyone will take that job if they can only see and post in that one thread


That is correct. Their life on P-fury will only exist in that one thread.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ehh...im all set with that...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Also..because the thread starter is now on MAB...Acestro has requested that all posts be spell checked and grammar checked prior to being posted in the thread. This function will also fall on the moderator of the thread.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

OH.....that hurt I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I nominate FILO!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I think someone behind the scenes is trying to prove a point..although what that point is, im not sure


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> but why does the thread need a moderator when the H.O.F. already has one?


Because it has become apparent that the thread has taken on a life of its own. Eventually we will need to construct a forum around the thread..and it goes without saying the moderator that is picked would become an administrator on that forum. With the growth rate...and Frans putting in some serious overtime...I would expect the new forum to be up and running in less then a month.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Can we submit nominees and then vote on the 3 most popular submissions???


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## jsodra (Sep 11, 2006)

Pick me cause i hardly know any english. Must be perfekt for a thread like that


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Another requirement that was requested...but is yet to be decided on....This person would be required to only speak in the third person.

For example...."GG likes french fries"...or "GG needs a beer".

Just something to consider if you are serious about this position.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i nominate its just simply deleted, to quit wasting space and theres no need need for somebody to waste their time as a "moderator" in that jumble and "nonsensical ravings of a lunitic mind" when they could be doing something usefull to this page like spell checking and correcting old posts or scooping dogpoop in all our yards, or counting each persons posts manually to make sure they are correct.... it doesnt serve any purpose other than being "the longest thread" ever, and its substance doesnt even hardly count for jack sh*t...no remotely helpfull information, basically nothing but "/insult" or "/something stupid" and a lag in the server too.... quality before quantity


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i nominate its just simply deleted, to quit wasting space and theres no need need for somebody to waste their time as a "moderator" in that jumble and "nonsensical ravings of a lunitic mind" when they could be doing something usefull to this page like spell checking and correcting old posts or scooping dogpoop in all our yards, or counting each persons posts manually to make sure they are correct.... it doesnt serve any purpose other than being "the longest thread" ever, and its substance doesnt even hardly count for jack sh*t...no remotely helpfull information, basically nothing but "/insult" or "/something stupid" and a lag in the server too.... quality before quantity


NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

funny thing is my dad looks exactly like the soup nazi....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i nominate its just simply deleted, to quit wasting space and theres no need need for somebody to waste their time as a "moderator" in that jumble and "nonsensical ravings of a lunitic mind" when they could be doing something usefull to this page like spell checking and correcting old posts or scooping dogpoop in all our yards, or counting each persons posts manually to make sure they are correct.... it doesnt serve any purpose other than being "the longest thread" ever, and its substance doesnt even hardly count for jack sh*t...no remotely helpfull information, basically nothing but "/insult" or "/something stupid" and a lag in the server too.... quality before quantity


The whole Lounge should be deleted by your standards...

...and I don't nominate you for spellchecker/grammar checker...


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ill be the sacrificial lamb...Ill gladly be the mod of the A Quick Heads Up thread...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Skunkbud, get a picture of him?
I'd piss myself laughing if you're serious.
As for a mod for the thread, I agree that we should vote for the moderator.
Kind of like voting the most annoying member off the rest of the site.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I nominate Quantum_Theory.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> I nominate Quantum_Theory.


Word up!

Or perhapse he deserves have his own forum, giving insightful advice on how to kill you fish wth olive oil.

Tell me, what exactly then would this consisit of, its not like they can move and lock threads inside a thread.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Skunkbud, get a picture of him?
> I'd piss myself laughing if you're serious.
> As for a mod for the thread, I agree that we should vote for the moderator.
> Kind of like voting the most annoying member off the rest of the site.


ill go take one right now.... he will be like WTF so it will be sweett pic....


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I wil W8 ur Thrd Dude Me Sp*k good eng Home UR.
For example...."GG likes french fries"

Me is ust something to consider if you are serious about this position.

Dude exactly like the soup nazi.....LOL i hardly know any english. Must be perfekt....I'd piss myself

DADA....Exterminate all rational thought


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Skunkbud, get a picture of him?
> I'd piss myself laughing if you're serious.
> As for a mod for the thread, I agree that we should vote for the moderator.
> Kind of like voting the most annoying member off the rest of the site.


ill go take one right now.... he will be like WTF so it will be sweett pic....
[/quote]
lol i can't wait to see the "wtf pic"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

he got mad i was stalking him, so ill dig up a better pic when he had hair


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

haha


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> he got mad i was stalking him, so ill dig up a better pic when he had hair


Dude looks like my old Parasitology professor.... Cool guy BTW


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

oooo.... heres a better one from my sophomore year (prom) somebody photoshop it onto the chef uniform


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i nominate its just simply deleted, to quit wasting space and theres no need need for somebody to waste their time as a "moderator" in that jumble and "nonsensical ravings of a lunitic mind" when they could be doing something usefull to this page like spell checking and correcting old posts or scooping dogpoop in all our yards, or counting each persons posts manually to make sure they are correct.... it doesnt serve any purpose other than being "the longest thread" ever, and its substance doesnt even hardly count for jack sh*t...no remotely helpfull information, basically nothing but "/insult" or "/something stupid" and a lag in the server too.... quality before quantity


X2, axe that worthless waste of space


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Uh-huh...and then Team RIP feels like acting goofy again and where do they go?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

why dont they just start a new thread, it will solve the bandwith issues everyone talks about and rip will be happy to still have a thread problem solved


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Uh-huh...and then Team RIP feels like acting goofy again and where do they go?


to hell?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> why dont they just start a new thread, it will solve the bandwith issues everyone talks about and rip will be happy to still have a thread problem solved


What bandwidth issues? GG was joking!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i nominate its just simply deleted, to quit wasting space and theres no need need for somebody to waste their time as a "moderator" in that jumble and "nonsensical ravings of a lunitic mind" when they could be doing something usefull to this page like spell checking and correcting old posts or scooping dogpoop in all our yards, or counting each persons posts manually to make sure they are correct.... it doesnt serve any purpose other than being "the longest thread" ever, and its substance doesnt even hardly count for jack sh*t...no remotely helpfull information, basically nothing but "/insult" or "/something stupid" *and a lag in the server too*.... quality before quantity


i took it used bandwith from that comment


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> why dont they just start a new thread, it will solve the bandwith issues everyone talks about and rip will be happy to still have a thread problem solved


What bandwidth issues? GG was joking!
[/quote]
never said they were bad people... i said IF they want to act "goofy" they can go to hell and do it there, and save me the mind-rot and hastle of sorting through it....quit putting words in my mouth


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> well it doesnt.


yeah I could never imagine a 9oo page thread being refreshed 50 times in a minute by 10 different people wouldnt use any bandwith at all. What was I thinking


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It might use a little more storage space than the average thread, but it uses no more bandwidth to open a page of "A quick heads up" than it does to open a page anywhere else (unless it is a picture-laden page, but there are lots of those all over the Lounge and other places in this forum).

What they could do is periodically lock "AQHU" and allow for a new one to be started with links to the old ones, just so it's easier to find things and read through, but that wouldn't change any bandwidth or storage space concerns.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i say delete the old aqhu, and reopen a new one thats not 900 pages long, and yes can still have the title longest thread ever or whatever yall are so proud of, u can even try to beat that goal with a new thread


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> well it doesnt.


well all this is saved somewhere? how do you think you access it whenever you want? thus storage requires space,(a box in a closet) and takin up space makes it harder to find what you are looking for (if you closet is crammed full of boxes), so 1020 pages of useless sh*t would make it harder to access what you are looking for (one box crammed in a closte of other boxes).... even if its only microseconds of delay on a highspeed connection, you can prob notice it over 56K


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> we spam the lounge?


"/Spam is a meat product......."

Whats a few bytes lost?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

no, 56k isnt my argument dumbass... my argument was its 1000+ pages of irrelevant sh*t, that matters to nobody, will never me completely read front to back by anybody, or even looked back on after the next page has started, thats posted on a forum about fish, when the word "fish" or piranha probibally arent used once in the entire topic


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> so 1020 pages of useless sh*t would make it harder to access what you are looking for


Man your actually looking for something in the lounge???? I'm sorry


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dumbass? haha your funny go smoke another bowl pothead. and that 1000+ pages of irrelevant sh*t does mean something to some people. more than 1 person has read it front to back and it is looked back on after the last page has started. who cares if its a fish forum i have a fish ok do i need to talk and think about it 24-7 no. if you dont like it dont read it. keep it out of your mind. if it seriously bugs you that much remember its just a fish forum right?


why do you want to keep it so bad?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I've never seen this before :laugh:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You all should beware... RIP has many secret members in high places. RIP is like the Skull & Bones secret society of P fury

(insert evil laugh here)

MWHAHAHAHA MWHAHAHAHA


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> my argument was its 1000+ pages of irrelevant sh*t, that matters to nobody,


On another side thats half the comments by the "armchairs"








OOps.... Polys getting overly political so better stop that and behave.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> well it doesnt.


yeah I could never imagine a 9oo page thread being refreshed 50 times in a minute by 10 different people wouldnt use any bandwith at all. What was I thinking
[/quote]

Actually, the whole thread isn't accessed at the same time, but just the page they ask for, so it's really not that different from, say, a 19-reply thread on Piranhas...

...and it doesn't change the search much on 56k at all...I know, I've seen fora with imperceptibly long threads on 56k.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Death in June said:


> well it doesnt.


 like you are some fuckin nasa tech employed by microsoft computer know it all....NOT ONE member has read those 1000 pages front to back in a sitting.... if you can find somebody who has i will kick myself in the face.... i dont like it and i dont read it, but it makes finding other USEFULL things more dificult... its just a fish forum that is slowed down, cause peoples banter, and arguments that have no basis... like you sayin "no it doesnt take up space"... and calling me a pothead really proves what a moron you are, you say it trying to insult me, when high as a kite i have twice the intellectual capability as you, maybe you should use insults that actually offend me and not further prove my point that you are a dumbass who has no idea what they are talkin about


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> well it doesnt.


 like you are some fuckin nasa tech employed by microsoft computer know it all....NOT ONE member has read those 1000 pages front to back in a sitting.... if you can find somebody who has i will kick myself in the face.... i dont like it and i dont read it, but it makes finding other USEFULL things more dificult... its just a fish forum that is slowed down, cause peoples banter, and arguments that have no basis... like you sayin "no it doesnt take up space"... and calling me a pothead really proves what a moron you are, you say it trying to insult me, when high as a kite i have twice the intellectual capability as you, maybe you should use insults that actually offend me and not further prove my point that you are a dumbass who has no idea what they are talkin about








[/quote]

qmft


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i will go smoke another bowl, to keep me from knocking that retarted look and attitude off your face


i guarantee you if i pulled up in front of your house you wouldnt. dont e-fight me. i dont really care what your argument is about. if the thread was a problem im sure something would be done about it. but has there been anything done about it? no.
[/quote]

QFMT...I don't believe that GG and Xenon would've left it open if this has made the forum as difficult to navigate as has been said.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Maybe the MAB should vote to lock the thread up?

Im wondering how that vote would turn out


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

why dont we take a whole board vote on it. Not just MAB they dont speak for everyone


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> neither of you get my simple box in a closet analogy either... it doesnt matter WHERE (lounge, or not) you are looking for ANYTHING (fish related, movie related, anything at all...) ON THIS PAGE, having 1000+pages saved on a server makes accessing anything slower related to this page... god are you so retarted you cant comprehend SAVING text documents? if you saved 1000 pages onto your computer, it would make it slow, same thing with the computer that manages/runs this page


I'm pretty sure that the server is NOT a Vic 20 with a 1.5 Meg upgrade.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

I vote that we push GG's wheelchair down some stairs.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i will go smoke another bowl, to keep me from knocking that retarted look and attitude off your face


i guarantee you if i pulled up in front of your house you wouldnt. dont e-fight me. i dont really care what your argument is about. if the thread was a problem im sure something would be done about it. but has there been anything done about it? no.
[/quote]
im not E-fighting anybody, i am letting you know that the facts you spouted earlier were incorrect, and then you start attacking me trying to insult me by sayin im a stoner... something will soon be done about that thread, i can feel it in my bones...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Death in June said:


> > neither of you get my simple box in a closet analogy either... it doesnt matter WHERE (lounge, or not) you are looking for ANYTHING (fish related, movie related, anything at all...) ON THIS PAGE, having 1000+pages saved on a server makes accessing anything slower related to this page... god are you so retarted you cant comprehend SAVING text documents? if you saved 1000 pages onto your computer, it would make it slow, same thing with the computer that manages/runs this page
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the server is NOT a Vic 20 with a 1.5 Meg upgrade.....


simple analogy... you know what i am saying...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

how many diff threads has croc keeper clsoed for being "a total waste of space and useless"

AQHU falls into that catagory


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> why do you want to keep it so bad?


why not?
[/quote]

cause it serves no purpose and is a waste of space... back to square one are you with me now?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The difference between those threads and this one is that those threads have been directly insulting to large groups of people...this particular one has not been and has been fun for the members involved. It's like any other Lounge thread, except it's bigger. So what? If you don't like pointless threads, stay out of the Lounge!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> how many diff threads has croc keeper clsoed for being "a total waste of space and useless"
> 
> AQHU falls into that catagory


well then why dont you ask croc keeper for his opinion on the thread. im pretty sure his term "a total waste of space and useless"refers to it just being pointless, not an actual waste of space.
[/quote]

what? his opinion has nothing to do with it. Its all you have to say in defense of that thread, well its not hurting you, if you dont like it stay outta the lounge, its useful someone has actually read all of it, thats all bullshit. If simple threads can be locked for a waste of space then that black hole is defently a waste of space and shouldnt be treated any differently than some of these other threads that are lacking "any usefullness to the site what so ever"


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im not E-fighting anybody, i am letting you know that the facts you spouted earlier were incorrect, and then you start attacking me trying to insult me by sayin im a stoner... something will soon be done about that thread, i can feel it in my bones...


attacking you? no no no. im sorry if i assumed you were a pot-head its not like theres been at least 10 threads in the lounge where you had something positive about pot to say. or maybe it was your display name that confused me? im note quite sure. but you saying "i will go smoke another bowl, to keep me from knocking that retarted look and attitude off your face" does sound like an attack to me. dont respond to me i wont respond to you. good day sir.
[/quote]
yeah, me smoking pot is irrelevent but you still brought it up cause you know it pisses me off....its like me calling you " a drool faced retard" because you sound stupid, gramted completely unfair, but its justified from personal perspective....







my responses were ment to help you understand how things work, and help you see what i am talkin about.... but you still choose to ignore the blatantly obvious fact: this argument is as worthless as that thread... and in 10 minutes nobody will give a sh*t about it, and it will disappear and be forgotten forever... might as well just end it now and make things easier, oh and this argument too...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

This WAS about one particular thread, yet many of you have taken it to personal attacks. The topic in question isnt whats wrong with the forum its some of your piss poor attitudes.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Um...I'm sure people would miss that thread if it were shut down...

And do you have a problem with people having fun on P-Fury? That's what the thread is all about...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

/and gets ToP


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

(Not directed at Exodus but at some of the comments made before...)


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> This WAS about one particular thread, yet many of you have taken it to personal attacks. The topic in question isnt whats wrong with the forum its some of your piss poor attitudes.


my excuse: i stated my opinion, and my freedom of speech rights were violated, so i had to lay the smackdown in defense of my rights as an american.... i dont have a piss poor attitude untlill somebody tries to insult me and make me feel inferior because i smoke pot...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

IBTL...and Freedom of Speech doesn't necessarily apply on this board...it's up to Mike, Jeff, Frans, the Team and Staff to determine how free speech can actually be on P-Fury.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> why dont we take a whole board vote on it. Not just MAB they dont speak for everyone


go make the poll. be sure to leave a "no opinion" option so everyone who sees it has no reason not to vote.
[/quote]

it doesnt matter what the poll turns out, even if we say close it it wont happen unless MAB say this poll takes the cake forever. That will shut everyone up about the thread


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> (Not directed at Exodus but at some of the comments made before...)


/realizes it wasst directed at me

/thanks chill for the clarification anyways tho.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yeah, me smoking pot is irrelevent but you still brought it up cause you know it pisses me off


i actually wouldnt think it would. your display name being *skunkbudfour20* would make one assume you were infact proud of it.
[/quote]

i dont care if people know i smoke, or if they say it without judging me...i get pissed because they try and use it as an insult, and make it look like i am mentally inferior because of what i do in my free time... i got the SAT and ACT scores to prove i am far from slow, stupid, or anything else you wana throw at me related to being a "pothead" soooo...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

/wonders how thread got so side tracked


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

why dont we do that, set up a poll and run it for a week and see if its open, closed, no opinion and whatever the poll says goes, no questions asked


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> You all should beware... RIP has many secret members in high places. RIP is like the Skull & Bones secret society of P fury
> 
> (insert evil laugh here)
> 
> MWHAHAHAHA MWHAHAHAHA











You were to never talk about this


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> my excuse: i stated my opinion, *and my freedom of speech rights were violated*, so i had to lay the smackdown in defense of my rights as an american.... i dont have a piss poor attitude untlill somebody tries to insult me and make me feel inferior because i smoke pot...


 i didnt violate you rights at all. i stated an opinion back. so is your the only opinion that matters? and you didnt try to insult me by calling me an idiot who has no concept of how storage space works? *hypocrite much?* 
[/quote]
dude i wasnt talking about you... are you the only one that is relevent to my posts? (other than the drooling retard part duh!) dude, you told me to stop talking to you so i did, and now once again... quit makin your self look stupid, i mean, i am just a pothead and even i have the intellegence to know "hypocrite much" isnt a legit sentence.... call 1800-abc-defg and see if they still make that hooked on phonics


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> You all should beware... RIP has many secret members in high places. RIP is like the Skull & Bones secret society of P fury
> 
> (insert evil laugh here)
> 
> MWHAHAHAHA MWHAHAHAHA











You were to never talk about this








[/quote]

About what??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> why dont we do that, set up a poll and run it for a week and see if its open, closed, no opinion and whatever the poll says goes, no questions asked


That'll never happen.

Why doesn't everyone who (allegedly) just wants to improve the site go and respond to some questions that haven't been answered yet? Or find some bad advice that was given and go correct it? Or write a profile?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

i didnt do nuffin

1 pleade the 5th











ChilDawg said:


> why dont we do that, set up a poll and run it for a week and see if its open, closed, no opinion and whatever the poll says goes, no questions asked


That'll never happen.

Why doesn't everyone who (allegedly) just wants to improve the site go and respond to some questions that haven't been answered yet? Or find some bad advice that was given and go correct it? Or write a profile?
[/quote]

or correct their attitude problems and help this site run more "effectively"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

/Top


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Team Easy almost closed the thread during the Dark Ages of RIP. As a Team Easy member I say leave it there its out of sight in the HOF who cares. Had some fun times in the thread and kept me busy when I would work 12-8am whether I was friend, enemy, or neutral. A poll for the whole website wouldnt be a bad idea if its that big of a deal.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha your calling me stupid yet again. i would bet everything i own that my IQ is higher than yours. im done posting in this thread and i still havent insulted you yet.


iq of 128... 
SAT score? 1370/1600 when i took it, did better on my ACT too...
IQ TEST 
let it rip billy badass... whos smarter than the skeevy stoner...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

come on, does it really matter who is smarter. we are talking about the thread


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> come on, does it really matter who is smarter. we are talking about the thread


yeah, he bet everything he owns....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Everybody get up and go grab a glass of water. This whole issue will seem pointless when you come back to the computer.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Everybody get up and go grab a glass of water. This whole issue will seem pointless when you come back to the computer.


hows about a beer, and change the water in my glass? after a bonghit it seems pointless... and i am sorry for getting defensive.... i just hate it when people think i am inferior in any way cause i smoke


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Everybody get up and go grab a glass of water. This whole issue will seem pointless when you come back to the computer.


hows about a beer, and change the water in my glass? after a bonghit it seems pointless... and i am sorry for getting defensive.... i just hate it when people think i am inferior in any way cause i smoke








[/quote]

No problems. You are not inferior, but I do believe it is a weakness. An escape. But even I smoke and drink socially on occasion, so I share that weakness!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

this thread is going to turn into a long thread.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Everybody get up and go grab a glass of water. This whole issue will seem pointless when you come back to the computer.


hows about a beer, and change the water in my glass? after a bonghit it seems pointless... and i am sorry for getting defensive.... i just hate it when people think i am inferior in any way cause i smoke








[/quote]

No problems. You are not inferior, but I do believe it is a weakness. An escape. But even I smoke and drink socially on occasion, so I share that weakness!
[/quote]
i agree its an out too, but i would rather step away for a moment of alone time, than snap and go to jail for assult







its a temper retardant so to speak, and treatment for my super ADD all at once, kill two messed up birds with one stoning...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> You all should beware... RIP has many secret members in high places. RIP is like the Skull & Bones secret society of P fury
> 
> (insert evil laugh here)
> 
> MWHAHAHAHA MWHAHAHAHA











You were to never talk about this








[/quote]

About what??








[/quote]

Exactly, nothing to see here...
















First of all, for those that said its 900 pages of crap, its 1000+ pages of crap now, get it right.

Second of all, those of you getting seriously worked up about the existance of said thread...









Third and most importantly, GG... Your awesome.









/thinks people need to chill out about thread and just have fun with it

/also thinks people are ridiculous for saying they need to "sort through the garbage" considering the thread is in the HOF and out of the way

/thinks Mod is a good idea


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow...

I .....wow....

It is exactly this type of UNITELLIGENT cyber argument that has driven many quality members away from our site...who gives a crab apple who is smarter...is it smart to start thrashing each other so you can both get suspended?

Are you all so very bored and without serious interest in real life that your best efforts, and emotions are spent being combative with each other over a thread which was started as a joke..and grew into a wacky delayed chat, lets just see how far the joke can go kind of a thread?

Seriously....can we have a little levity?


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Personally, im not too fond of the thread, but if it keeps everyone happy, then whatever. It just bothers me that people can phantom up their post count in here.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I nominate Quantum_Theory.


+1


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Everybody get up and go grab a glass of water. This whole issue will seem pointless when you come back to the computer.


hows about a beer, and change the water in my glass? after a bonghit it seems pointless... and i am sorry for getting defensive.... i just hate it when people think i am inferior in any way cause i smoke








[/quote]

No problems. You are not inferior, but I do believe it is a weakness. An escape. But even I smoke and drink socially on occasion, so I share that weakness!
[/quote]
i agree its an out too, but i would rather step away for a moment of alone time, than snap and go to jail for assult







its a temper retardant so to speak, and treatment for my super ADD all at once, kill two messed up birds with one stoning...
[/quote]

Amen brother.









Smoking weed as opposed to living a tortured lifestyle is definitely a good choice. Im not much for judging people about such petty things anyways, unless they impose these things on others.

I sense Scrap will like this thread, as it mentions birds being killed.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Everybody get up and go grab a glass of water. This whole issue will seem pointless when you come back to the computer.


hows about a beer, and change the water in my glass? after a bonghit it seems pointless... and i am sorry for getting defensive.... i just hate it when people think i am inferior in any way cause i smoke








[/quote]

No problems. You are not inferior, but I do believe it is a weakness. An escape. But even I smoke and drink socially on occasion, so I share that weakness!
[/quote]
i agree its an out too, but i would rather step away for a moment of alone time, than snap and go to jail for assult







its a temper retardant so to speak, and treatment for my super ADD all at once, kill two messed up birds with one stoning...
[/quote]

Amen brother.









Smoking weed as opposed to living a tortured lifestyle is definitely a good choice. Im not much for judging people about such petty things anyways, unless they impose these things on others.

I sense Scrap will like this thread, as it mentions birds being killed.
[/quote]
Get a room you two.







No just kidding, good dialogue. See, we can all get along!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Dont worry ESP, I love you too.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

I would like to take the time to apologize to you all for my behavior. It wasn't needed and I should not have responded to anyone the way I did. To all of you who had to read it I truly am sorry.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dont worry ESP, I love you too.










Did I ever tell you your my favorite canuck danny...









Hey wheres the owl pics at...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> I would like to take the time to apologize to you all for my behavior. It wasn't needed and I should not have responded to anyone the way I did. To all of you who had to read it I truly am sorry.












Jokes, it's cool man.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

honestly most of the stuff on their is crap.......but for some reason i cant stop reading it.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

beercandan said:


> honestly most of the stuff on their is crap.......but for some reason i cant stop reading it.


Thats why the thread is awesome. Its more addicting then heroine. Not that Id know...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> honestly most of the stuff on their is crap.......but for some reason i cant stop reading it.


Thats why the thread is awesome. Its more addicting then heroine. Not that Id know...








[/quote]

View attachment 124306











Acestro^


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I can't go to that thread it gives me to much of a migraine.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Snake_Eyes said:


> I can't go to that thread it gives me to much of a migraine.


Thats the withdraw setting in. Try reading more and it goes away.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

710 posts


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> 710 posts


SCREEEEEENSHOT WAAAAR!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

:rasp:


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

haha ace has almost as much posts as me in one day lol


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

/loves rip thread
/loves reading posts on it
/is always asking people to post jokes for self there
/njkillsyou, kills me he soooo funny
/thread helps self to take stress away
/loves acestros farts jokes
/thinks mod is a great idea.

/sends usual kiss to all
/*Muah*


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> why dont we do that, set up a poll and run it for a week and see if its open, closed, no opinion and whatever the poll says goes, no questions asked


Why stop with that thread? Why not take this to another level and have a poll for every f*cking post in every f*cking thread to determine if it stays or goes. Why single out the Quick Heads Up thread? Also, to all you little sissies whining about how it theoretically slows the server down...the thread is basically page upon page of text and hyperlinked pics. My question for you is...what problems have you had navigating the site that you can prove DIRECTLY are affected by that one, simple thread? You guys sound more and more like witch hunters...fun police...whatever you want to call it....for trying to get a thread closed that truly doesnt affect you in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> :rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I vote that we push GG's wheelchair down some stairs.












Oh yeah.....







You cant catch the man


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Orly boy strikes again!

I kind of like the poll idea actually. Not actually for a locking of the thread, but just to see what the general public opinion on the matter is though.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Why do you need a poll to tell you if the thread is liked or not? I personally dont care if its liked at all. A poll to see if it is liked would be comparable to taking a fish out of its tank and water to measure it. Congratufuckinglations....you KNOW its not liked...you KNOW its only a 4" fish instead of 5".....now what?

Creating a poll to determine what the threads approval rating is will only open up the possibility to close it down once we get the result that I think we'd get. Hell no to the poll!

And while we are talking about having polls to lock up threads, I vote to lock the thread where SB420 lied about the death of his mother in a vain attempt to get attention and sympathy. And I also vote to close this thread down since people are talking about online IQ scores and unverifiable SAT scores and unposted AND unverifiable ACT scores. Trust me sir, youre smoking weed on a daily basis...it definitely doesnt make you SMARTER!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I was kidding guys...damn. I just thought it was funny that we had a thread with more responses then an entire section of the site.

Relax everyone....no one is talking about closing your little spam thread.

/Kicks Tom in the nuts


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Orly boy strikes again!
> 
> I kind of like the poll idea actually. Not actually for a locking of the thread, but just to see what the general public opinion on the matter is though.


Yea would be cool to see what every thinks. Have everyone vote and put why they voted that way. Wait that will just turn into another thread like this..


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

...soooooooooooooo...about that whole Moderator thing...am I the only one brave enough to confine myself to that thread and read its every post on every page??

PygoFanatic = New Mod = FTW


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> Orly boy strikes again!
> 
> I kind of like the poll idea actually. Not actually for a locking of the thread, but just to see what the general public opinion on the matter is though.


Yea would be cool to see what every thinks. Have everyone vote and put why they voted that way. Wait that will just turn into another thread like this..
[/quote]








Yeah thats true. Screw the poll.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/thinks its time for a new avatar for ESP...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> /thinks its time for a new avatar for ESP...


Go back to the dog avatar


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> /thinks its time for a new avatar for ESP...


Yeah I guess the A-Team kind died on us. Hmm alright, new avatar search in the RIP thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm.... where do I start?....

First off, funny sh*t GG!!!

For those that lost the humor.... our prime examples of top notch contributors (skunkbud and blueyak?







).... get bent.









For the screen shots of my posts...

/uppercuts Winkyee and ORLY-boy

and for team 'sleazy' (a really really cheap knock-off for those that dont know), they never came close to ending the thread, RIP was willing to go out on it's own terms...









and wrestling is still gay.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Team queasy; pathetic cubic zirconium rip-off


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Rockinthabadtemper?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Rockintheredtampon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Pete's got wicked skills


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> For those that lost the humor.... our prime examples of top notch contributors (skunkbud and blueyak?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you...like legitimately despise you


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> For those that lost the humor.... our prime examples of top notch contributors (skunkbud and blueyak?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you...like legitimately despise you
[/quote]










I cant believe how worked up your getting. Its hilarious.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm really not that bad a guy.









see bluyak's latest thread for an example of what 'prime' posting is all about.









see bluyak's latest thread for an example of what 'prime' posting is all about.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> I'm really not that bad a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what part of rip aqhu being utterly worthless do you not understand? People get the stupid error message the server is to busy to handle your request. There are only 92 members logged on! Delete rips bullshit thread, start it over if you must, erase all the threads from 2004 and prior and free up a ton of space on the server so people can actually log on to the thread


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There's also a hundred-plus guests logged on...and only one person in said bullshit thread...so it's obviously not that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

GG's been using our server to download his granny porn to again


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> There's also a hundred-plus guests logged on...and only one person in said bullshit thread...so it's obviously not that.


look, do what you want. I dont know why all the rip members are getting so butt hurt over it. Erase the thread and start over. What the hell does it matter if its no longer 1000000000000 pages or whatever it is. Free up server space, erase all the old ass posts and start everything over. Why are yall so adiment about keeping that thread? Is it cause its the biggest thread ever and you think that must make yall cool or something? Why does it matter if we start it over and clean it up? Explain why you guys throw such a fit about anyone wanting to erase it and start everything over?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bananas.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> cuz we all want to party with mexico and their people while ripping off crayfish claws.


i dont expect anything less than your smartass remarks from a you. Unless you can asnwer those questions dont even bother saying anything back.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not actually part of Team RIP, but I'm wondering if you can PROVE that it is causing the problems listed...and if it's actually causing those problems, don't you think GG would've contacted acestro about shutting it down?

Explain to me why you're throwing such a fit about its presence when it doesn't actually cause the problems listed?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I'm not actually part of Team RIP, but I'm wondering if you can PROVE that it is causing the problems listed...and if it's actually causing those problems, don't you think GG would've contacted acestro about shutting it down?
> 
> Explain to me why you're throwing such a fit about its presence when it doesn't actually cause the problems listed?


. Why can you not just accept the fact that 1000 pages of worthless sh*t is not neccesary and should be erased and restarted?? Why do you have to be such a cockass about it and not just start the thread over? How does it not cause server space to be used up?

you have got to be kidding me, your nothing but a joke


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> There's also a hundred-plus guests logged on...and only one person in said bullshit thread...so it's obviously not that.


look, do what you want. I dont know why all the rip members are getting so butt hurt over it. Erase the thread and start over. What the hell does it matter if its no longer 1000000000000 pages or whatever it is. Free up server space, erase all the old ass posts and start everything over. Why are yall so adiment about keeping that thread? Is it cause its the biggest thread ever and you think that must make yall cool or something? Why does it matter if we start it over and clean it up? Explain why you guys throw such a fit about anyone wanting to erase it and start everything over?
[/quote]

More importantly, why do you care so much if its there? Its not hurting you, its not bothering anybody. Its just a place where quite a few members of the forum go to hang out and joke around. It is absolutely ridiculous that your getting so upset about it. If you dont like it fine, dont go there, but stop whining about others using it. You havent been on the forum much longer then the thread has, and Im pretty sure most of the members here would rather you go then the thread.

Anyway, way to ruin a damn funny thread on GGs part. Why is it that everytime a funny thread comes along, some dipshit comes along and ruins it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

bluyak, wtf happened to you man?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> I'm really not that bad a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what part of rip aqhu being utterly worthless do you not understand? People get the stupid error message the server is to busy to handle your request. There are only 92 members logged on! Delete rips bullshit thread, start it over if you must, erase all the threads from 2004 and prior and free up a ton of space on the server so people can actually log on to the thread
[/quote]

Its been proven time and time again that RIP has nothing to do with the server crashes. The server has gone down several times when there wasnt even anyone in the RIP thread.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> There's also a hundred-plus guests logged on...and only one person in said bullshit thread...so it's obviously not that.


look, do what you want. I dont know why all the rip members are getting so butt hurt over it. Erase the thread and start over. What the hell does it matter if its no longer 1000000000000 pages or whatever it is. Free up server space, erase all the old ass posts and start everything over. Why are yall so adiment about keeping that thread? Is it cause its the biggest thread ever and you think that must make yall cool or something? Why does it matter if we start it over and clean it up? Explain why you guys throw such a fit about anyone wanting to erase it and start everything over?
[/quote]

More importantly, why do you care so much if its there? Its not hurting you, its not bothering anybody. Its just a place where quite a few members of the forum go to hang out and joke around. It is absolutely ridiculous that your getting so upset about it. If you dont like it fine, dont go there, but stop whining about others using it. You havent been on the forum much longer then the thread has, and Im pretty sure most of the members here would rather you go then the thread.

Anyway, way to ruin a damn funny thread on GGs part. Why is it that everytime a funny thread comes along, some dipshit comes along and ruins it.









[/quote]

you cannot be serious? I care cause im damn tired of getting the stupid message the server is to busy to handle your request. WE SHOULDNT BE HAVING SERVER ISSUES. Erase all the old threads and bingo problem solved. Its like everytime someone says hey the server space blah blah blah all yall can say back is yeah so no it doesnt, we love our thread, we want to keep it. who cares how long ive been on the forum? that thread is a waste of space and your pretty nieve if you cannot even understand that its using up space that someone has to pay for. this wasnt a "funny" thread by gg, it was a discussion about yalls worthless post needing its own mod, that in itself should tell you that its long overdue to be erased


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> this wasnt a "funny" thread by gg, it was a discussion about yalls worthless post needing its own mod, that in itself should tell you that its long overdue to be erased


dude GG was joking.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually it was a very funny thread. Get the joke...a moderator for one thread...cant view anything else on PFury... go over your head a bit?



Grosse Gurke said:


> I was kidding guys...damn. I just thought it was funny that we had a thread with more responses then an entire section of the site.
> 
> Relax everyone....no one is talking about closing your little spam thread.
> 
> /Kicks Tom in the nuts


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Actually it was a very funny thread. Get the joke...a moderator for one thread...cant view anything else on PFury... go over your head a bit?


yeah cause thats sooooo funny..right


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I think it is. What is even funnier is how serious people got when the thread started out as a joke.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Yeah I think it is. What is even funnier is how serious people got when the thread started out as a joke.


it was never about the joke, it was about all those rip members getting all whiny when someone says lets erase the thread and yall need aqhu so bad then you can restart it.

you know why people get serious about it? Cause rip and that thread are so stupid that its almost impossible not to see its a waste of space and yall fight for it so hard like it actually means something


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Now-now-said the brown cow!!!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

in every city, theres fools to pity


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh well this is a waste of time. Just relax man, your going to have a heart attack or something. Its just a thread to goof around in. No need to get all upset.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

it doesnt matter if the thread is still there, just restart it so its not soooooooo long and erase all the old posts from 2004 prior. that will free up so much room


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thebluyak....why dont you just relax and send me a pm explaining why this one thread can cause issues like you described. My understanding...which is limited....is that a server would be more overworked by pictures and larger files then a single thread.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd be all for locking and starting a new one as long as the original's there...but I'm not Team RIP. I don't think that would make as much difference as you think, though...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ok gg









let me consult with skunkbud420 and send ur are argument about the thead

its not just aboutt hat thread, its about all the old threads from 2004 prior. ive said that atleast 10 times and no one says anything but about the rip thread


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How 'bout a nice camel toe to loosen things up a bit?

View attachment 124364


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Didn't bother reading all 10 pages so if its been said, sorry, but I think we should also have a moderator to moderate this thread that hope to moderate the other thread. Please start another thread to find a mod for this one to mod that one.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yak. WTF is your problem man? the thread dosen't cause an issue. If it did then there would be some serious thought admin side about this. IF they haven't claimed that the thread is the cause of any server issues then where are you getting your info from? Its Your own assumption that this is the cause of the server crashing. And IIRC you've participated in that thread. So whats the deal? just because you personally don't find value in that thread you feel it would be approperate to take it away from those that do?
I don't understand why you are so adamantly aganst that thread staying open. Its not hurting anything. If it were then it would be an administative decision to close the thread. That it end, of story.

So what really is your reason for hating the thread as it has become so obvious that you have another reason behind why you dislike the thread so much. you have come up with a few different reasons why you think the thread should get shut down. All of them are BS. So whts the real deal? Enough of this bullshit.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Yak. WTF is your problem man? the thread dosen't cause an issue. If it did then there would be some serious thought admin side about this. IF they haven't claimed that the thread is the cause of any server issues then where are you getting your info from? Its Your own assumption that this is the cause of the server crashing. And IIRC you've participated in that thread. So whats the deal? just because you personally don't find value in that thread you feel it would be approperate to take it away from those that do?
> I don't understand why you are so adamantly aganst that thread staying open. Its not hurting anything. If it were then it would be an administative decision to close the thread. That it end, of story.
> 
> So what really is your reason for hating the thread as it has become so obvious that you have another reason behind why you dislike the thread so much. you have come up with a few different reasons why you think the thread should get shut down. All of them are BS. So whts the real deal? Enough of this bullshit.


whatever im not even going to bother arguing. Rip is worthless and if you can give me 3 legit reasons why that thread should be kept open I will never metion it again. And by participating in that thread u mean saying 3 things tops throughtout the entire thread? Yeah right


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

looks like we need moderators to moderate the moderators... you guys cant handle the rip thread? thats sad... lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, that thread has just over 20,000 posts...the rest of these forums have close to a million total, and this one forum "the lounge" has well over 500,000 posts. what makes you think "a quick heads up" has absolutely any affect on the speed of this server or the quality of service? it slows it down, sure, but just like you, i cannot notice the 1/10,000th of a second that it's slowed down for. beside 10 people all posting in a row for 3 pages straight in less than 1 minute, it does not lag the server at all in any way. this is a subject that you just have to become a hippie on man...live and let live...its not like its hurting you in any way. and if you let an internet topic bug you like that, then you need one of two things...
#1 get counseling
#2 go outside and look around, stay away from online


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually...I am talking to some people that tell me that thread could be an issue.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Again....same crap different page, same thread......RELAX.

Deep Breathe....1....2.......3........exhale...........

Repeat......and chill.

I do not understand why your knickers are twisted today bluyak..obviously you ahve an issue and are dealing with it COUNTER productively.

Many of the old threads have valuable conversation, text,etc..some of it much more worthy of keeping than this type of crap.

If you seriously have issues, why do you not ask in POLITE form GG, Killarbee, or Xenon in PM.again being polite and sane will help you get polite appropriate answers....

Life is toooooooooo freakin short for this 2cnd grade anger management issue...

Smile, breathe and return to your normal posting ahbits my friend....


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> Actually...I am talking to some people that tell me that thread could be an issue.


uh huh, sooo NJ ....


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> CLOSED for being a complete waste of time, energy and space.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> uh huh, sooo NJ ....


sooo what? is this some sort of revenge youve been scheming or something. get a life. dude just dont talk to, about, or for me and ill do the same for you.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> uh huh, sooo NJ ....


sooo what? is this some sort of revenge youve been scheming or something. get a life. dude just dont talk to, about, or for me and ill do the same for you.
[/quote]

no you jsut kept saying its not hurting anyone its not bothering you it doesnt hurt the forum

see you still cant give me a legitimate reason why that thread should be open


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not arguing with you. I'm asking to cut the bullshit and come with why you really want that thread closed. I think you posted more then just 3 times in the thread. But whatever that is besides the point. you've been fighting hard for 8 pages of this thread claiming that that thread is the bane of this fourm. But it dosen't seem like that opinion is shared by the majority of this fourms members.

In addition you are also asking to delete the history of this fourm. If the admins don't feel there is a need to delete the archive then again why push the issue. On the technical end I'm sure they will do what is needed when it is needed. You're opinion is deleting will reduce some overhead however reality is it will not. Since that info is rarley accessed so it is not causing a strain on bandwidth. So why push to delete that?

I'm just trying to understand what your issue is. I'm baffled to why you are fighting your case in this manner. It is kinda out of character for you.

BTW have I mentioned that Text takes up the least amount of space that any data file possibly can? So the archive of this fourm I doubt takes up that much server space. If anything the thing that takes up the most server overhead is going to be images that are stored on the server that no one ever goes back to look at.

Also I'm not a RIP member nor do I actively post in that thread. so I have no personal interest in that thread staying open or closing.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok so he said "Actually...I am talking to some people that tell me that thread could be an issue." and i bet there are people who could dispute this aswell.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

this is retarded, that thread is seriously small compared to some threads bandwidth usage...consider threads that have 5,000 pictures in them, p-fury hosts all pictures uploaded by members. that thread is MINISCULE compared to the rest of the forum, even from 04 to present. it will be a sad sad thing if that thread is erased on account of some noob from NC who doesnt know what the hell he's talking about...

BTW, im probably on here more than 50% of regular members and i've never gotten the error message, only once the other night when there were like 200 posts in 1 minute. period.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> this is retarded, that thread is seriously small compared to some threads bandwidth usage...consider threads that have 5,000 pictures in them, p-fury hosts all pictures uploaded by members. that thread is MINISCULE compared to the rest of the forum, even from 04 to present. it will be a sad sad thing if that thread is erased on account of some noob from NC who doesnt know what the hell he's talking about...
> 
> BTW, im probably on here more than 50% of regular members and i've never gotten the error message, only once the other night when there were like 200 posts in 1 minute. period.


i just got the message 10 min ago, lastgreengarden gets it all the time he said


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> this is retarded, that thread is seriously small compared to some threads bandwidth usage...consider threads that have 5,000 pictures in them, p-fury hosts all pictures uploaded by members. that thread is MINISCULE compared to the rest of the forum, even from 04 to present. it will be a sad sad thing if that thread is erased on account of some noob from NC who doesnt know what the hell he's talking about...
> 
> BTW, im probably on here more than 50% of regular members and i've never gotten the error message, only once the other night when there were like 200 posts in 1 minute. period.


i just got the message 10 min ago, lastgreengarden gets it all the time he said
[/quote]

oh, ok, so you go through the 500,000 old posts and you decide what should stay and what should go...that'll only take you like...17 years..

plenty of other forums have threads in the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS of posts, for single threads, and they have NO server issues, and they use the same server format that this one does.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> uh huh, sooo NJ ....


sooo what? is this some sort of revenge youve been scheming or something. get a life. dude just dont talk to, about, or for me and ill do the same for you.
[/quote]

no you jsut kept saying its not hurting anyone its not bothering you it doesnt hurt the forum

see you still cant give me a legitimate reason why that thread should be open
[/quote]

and you can't legitimize why it should be closed...you have a theory...thats it, but it's not substantial, nobody shares your sentiment, you're not an "expert" on bandwidth consumption and server operations, this is seriously a rediculous argument...
[/quote]\

lets think...when a thread is created it is stored right? Yes, then there are pages, which are stored right? Yes. So when you have 1000 pages, a 1000pages of information is stored...exactly why it should be closed. servers have a space capacity and when its full it starts to f up, and send out error messages. That thread is taking up space that could be used to make the site faster and easier to obtain information. Would you rather use a computer full of sh*t with files out the ass or a new formated computer? Simple as that


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

aye i get that damn error ALL THE TIME


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Who cares?
reload...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea that doesnt work...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> uh huh, sooo NJ ....


sooo what? is this some sort of revenge youve been scheming or something. get a life. dude just dont talk to, about, or for me and ill do the same for you.
[/quote]

no you jsut kept saying its not hurting anyone its not bothering you it doesnt hurt the forum

see you still cant give me a legitimate reason why that thread should be open
[/quote]

and you can't legitimize why it should be closed...you have a theory...thats it, but it's not substantial, nobody shares your sentiment, you're not an "expert" on bandwidth consumption and server operations, this is seriously a rediculous argument...
[/quote]\

lets think...when a thread is created it is stored right? Yes, then there are pages, which are stored right? Yes. So when you have 1000 pages, a 1000pages of information is stored...exactly why it should be closed. servers have a space capacity and when its full it starts to f up, and send out error messages. That thread is taking up space that could be used to make the site faster and easier to obtain information. Would you rather use a computer full of sh*t with files out the ass or a new formated computer? Simple as that
[/quote]

ITS LIKE 99% TEXT!!!!! dude...your argument is that of a moron who understands nothing...im sure if the storage space of the site was "used up" xenon would step in and do something, but a 1,000 page thread of text will use about as much as a high resolution picture...period. go into word, hold down the S key, and go for 1,000 pages...save it, if its even close to 5mb of storage space used, i'll conceid.

anyway, i have to go shave and go to work, but XENON if you seriously are having issues with the site, i'd be more than happy to donate again to ensure that thread stays alive.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...this has gotten away from my original topic...so I am going to make thebluyak the moderator of this thread









Anyways....It appears that thread should not cause any issues...however...the older threads certainly could be. We will be pruning the site soon.

So thebluyak....grab your shovel and put on the waders...your new job awaits you


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

why was it locked then unlocked

you have to understand, I NEVER BLAMED THIS ALL ON RIP, only some of it. I said we need to get rid of old threads including rips thread. Why is it such a problem to just start a new thread? Removing that thread, all old members, old threads will drastically free up space


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

um... cause they dedicated their lives to that thread- should we remove your life bluyak?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> um... cause they dedicated their lives to that thread- should we remove your life bluyak?


LOL sorry I cant take that seriously

no seriously lol

no really, its a thread about nothing. Seinfield was a show about nothing and it lasted 10 seasons or so, they had to call it quits sometime.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

This thread is growing a page everytime I check. We should close it.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> no really, its a thread about nothing. Seinfield was a show about nothing and it lasted 10 seasons or so, they had to call it quits sometime.


but if they didnt that show would still be great. so why not see how great that thread will turn out?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lets just not forget who had the first reply.... whatever happens-


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha... all S no pics either! sooo.....



> , if its even close to 5mb of storage space used, i'll conceid.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL nice, what about that r1der

so if thats a 1000 pages at 6.3MB of FULL PAGE texts, and we have probably close to 50,000 pages of data and pictures, thats close to 31,500 mb of information stored.

Whats pfury server bandwith usage permonth? and database size? everytime somebody runs a search it goes through all those pages looking for usually a single word.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll take this one. 
That word DOC is not a text document. 
It is a DOC. MS adds aditional overhead to a text doccument. 
Heres a taask for you. Take the text from that word .DOC file and paste it into notepad and save it. See how much space it takes up then as txt. I bet its substantially less.

BTW what the hell did you add to that doc to make it a 6mb file? Even a word doc shouldn't be that big unless you added images or other data to it. Seems like your padding the results.

I'd also like to point out you are using a Mac. The infrastructure of the OS adds additional overhead to each and every file that would not be present in a standard .txt file or in the manner that data from a fourm is stored.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I'll take this one.
> That word DOC is not a text document.
> It is a DOC. MS adds aditional overhead to a text doccument.
> Heres a taask for you. Take the text from that word .DOC file and paste it into notepad and save it. See how much space it takes up then as txt. I bet its substantially less.


prob so, but however you look at it 31,500 mbs of .DOC files are probably still alot of MB of .txt files


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

blueyak is a poopoo head.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> I'll take this one.
> That word DOC is not a text document.
> It is a DOC. MS adds aditional overhead to a text doccument.
> Heres a taask for you. Take the text from that word .DOC file and paste it into notepad and save it. See how much space it takes up then as txt. I bet its substantially less.


prob so, but however you look at it 31,500 mbs of .DOC files are probably still alot of MB of .txt files
[/quote]

Nope. Not really. you'd have to store a LOT of data to hit that kinda figure. 31 Gig of txt data would pretty much be every book on the face of the earth converted to txt. in more then one language.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

thats txt. think about ALLL the pictures we have here, you have to remember this wasnt just about rips thread. This was about rips thread AND the old threads. Give me a figure of size for .txt documents and give me pfurys monthly bandwith usage and database space used and available and you will prove if those threads arnt using space or not


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> it doesnt matter if the thread is still there, just restart it so its not soooooooo long and erase all the old posts from 2004 prior. that will free up so much room


Um, *you've been here all of 6 months * and you're telling us how to run the site?









I actually enjoy looking at a lot of the old 2003 and 2004 threads. If there's really an issue, it needs to be taken care of with threads that have videos or high res pics. You're a cranky-pants


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> it doesnt matter if the thread is still there, just restart it so its not soooooooo long and erase all the old posts from 2004 prior. that will free up so much room


Um, you've been here all of 6 months and you're telling us how to run the site?









I actually enjoy looking at a lot of the old 2003 and 2004 threads. If there's really an issue, it needs to be taken care of with threads that have videos or high res pics. You're a cranky-pants








[/quote]

How am I telling you how to run the site? Im telling you what you can do to free up space and keep it from bringing error messages up.

So all those members that register and use the site for 2 weeks and never come back are something we should keep on the storage database right?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

im sure all the pictures make up for my "padded results" LOL


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what does me being here for 6 months have anything to do with it? youve been here for three years but thats all the response you can say to me.

"youve been here for 6 months yada yada whatever"
get real and actually bring something resourceful to say, im not sitting here attacking you. Im trying to say how we can free up space.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um, you dont read good.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

um you edit your posts



acestro said:


> it doesnt matter if the thread is still there, just restart it so its not soooooooo long and erase all the old posts from 2004 prior. that will free up so much room


Um, *you've been here all of 6 months * and you're telling us how to run the site?









I actually enjoy looking at a lot of the old 2003 and 2004 threads. If there's really an issue, it needs to be taken care of with threads that have videos or high res pics. You're a cranky-pants








[/quote]

soo how do I not read well? Yeah its not read good, its read well.

bravo cappin


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> I actually enjoy looking at a lot of the old 2003 and 2004 threads. If there's really an issue, it needs to be taken care of with threads that have videos or high res pics. You're a cranky-pants


^suggestion included. I guess you can only read one sentence per post?









I used an adjective instead of an adverb to try and speak your language. I failed


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> I actually enjoy looking at a lot of the old 2003 and 2004 threads. If there's really an issue, it needs to be taken care of with threads that have videos or high res pics. You're a cranky-pants


^suggestion included. I guess you can only read one sentence per post?








[/quote]

I honestly couldnt give less of a sh*t what you enjoy.

no really I dont.

Because one person looks at the threads from 2-3-4 years ago it means we should keep ALL of it right?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Images are stored on the server SOMETIMES. othertimes they are linked from other servers thru BB codeing. 
You're argument has evolved over the course of this thread from attacking the AQHU thread and RIP to including old posts. To now including images that may or may not be there. 
I aggree that there may need to be some pruning of old threads. Who do you nominate to go thru 500,000 old posts and determine if they have any current day value when those threads as long as they are not being accessed are not causing a strain in any way on the server? The issue would arise to some degree if we as a fourm come to a point that we are meeting or exceeding our supplied storage space from the internet provider that owns the server in that this fourm is stored on. 
Once we get to that point I can pretty much gaurentee that the owner of this site will take approperate actions to ensure that he does not need to pay additional moneies for storage. OR if he feels that that data is of value to the site he will upgrade the account with the provider so that we have a greater amount of storage space.

So again what are we argueing about here? Are you just not content to concede and feel that in some way you have to be right so you can move forward from this debate? 
Bro.. Let it go. All this thread is doing is creating bad mojo.



thebluyak said:


> Because one person looks at the threads from 2-3-4 years ago it means we should keep ALL of it right?


Yes. Because that one person that is searching thru old posts might have their question answered by a post that was made a few years back. And that saves them from having to create a new thread and use more server space.
What may seem usless to you might provide the answer they need to someone else.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> I actually enjoy looking at a lot of the old 2003 and 2004 threads. If there's really an issue, it needs to be taken care of with threads that have videos or high res pics. You're a cranky-pants


^suggestion included. I guess you can only read one sentence per post?








[/quote]

I honestly couldnt give less of a sh*t what you enjoy.

no really I dont.

Because one person looks at the threads from 2-3-4 years ago it means we should keep ALL of it right?
[/quote]

yeah, you're dumb. Read the next sentence, MENSA candidate...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

calm down, period.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

(it's the one between what I enjoy and calling you crankypants)









Well, it was a funny thread GG.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Images are stored on the server SOMETIMES. othertimes they are linked from other servers thru BB codeing.
> You're argument has evolved over the course of this thread from attacking the AQHU thread and RIP to including old posts. To now including images that may or may not be there.
> I aggree that there may need to be some pruning of old threads. Who do you nominate to go thru 500,000 old posts and determine if they have any current day value when those threads as long as they are not being accessed are not causing a strain in any way on the server? The issue would arise to some degree if we as a fourm come to a point that we are meeting or exceeding our supplied storage space from the internet provider that owns the server in that this fourm is stored on.
> Once we get to that point I can pretty much gaurentee that the owner of this site will take approperate actions to ensure that he does not need to pay additional moneies for storage. OR if he feels that that data is of value to the site he will upgrade the account with the provider so that we have a greater amount of storage space.
> ...


FYI, cutting a 1000 page file from a .doc file (6.3mb) to a .txt file shrunk it to 3.2 mb, thats still 50,000 pages at 3.2mb per 1000 pages

all people had to say was yes, we need to prune the site. This was about RIPS thread, I made it about rips thread, I then included old threads and pictures that are not bb linked from other websites to make all the people happy that were saying well all the old threads are greatly larger than rips pages. I didnt say axe that flaming team, I said restart the thread, why is that sucha big deal? its like if you say anything agaisnt team rip then you have commited some sort of sin and everyone jumps on you. Screw that, that team and thread are pointless and need to be restarted and cleaned along with all these old threads. You can erase threads based on their location, like honestly, how many people (besides asstro or whatever) actually read 3 year old lounge threads? 2 year old member classifieds? or what about 3 year old aquatic plant threads?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

too much tension in here....

Who really cares about the thread as long as it is satisfying some peep's needs?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Did you get to the second sentence yet, bluequack?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> I actually enjoy looking at a lot of the old 2003 and 2004 threads. If there's really an issue, it needs to be taken care of with threads that have videos or high res pics. You're a cranky-pants


^suggestion included. I guess you can only read one sentence per post?









I used an adjective instead of an adverb to try and speak your language. I failed








[/quote]

So..why didnt you just say that from the get go instead of trying to be a pita


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> I actually enjoy looking at a lot of the old 2003 and 2004 threads. If there's really an issue, it needs to be taken care of with threads that have videos or high res pics. You're a cranky-pants


^suggestion included. I guess you can only read one sentence per post?









I used an adjective instead of an adverb to try and speak your language. I failed








[/quote]

So..why didnt you just say that from the get go instead of trying to be a pita
[/quote]

ace likes being a pita because pita tastes good


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL how did I know that was coming


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

when is njkillsyou gonna say bananas again? sorry to derail lol.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You asked why I didn't post something constructive...

...why bother.







You're just a cranky poophead who wants to go to mommy's to get his Xbox....









hof?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

BUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> bluyak does have a really cute girlfriend, so....


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

lol


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> You asked why I didn't post something constructive...
> 
> ...why bother.:laugh: You're just a cranky poophead who wants to go to mommy's to get his Xbox....
> 
> ...


you really are as stupid as you make yourself out to be arent you?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Bluyak..I asked you once to chill....

You said what you wanted to say...

It has been heard....

Seriously quit. That means stop. Refrain from adding to this, you are being, hmm what was it I said before...oh yes, COUNTER productive.

Your constant attacks are also unwarranted......get over it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> Bluyak..I asked you once to chill....
> 
> You said what you wanted to say...
> 
> ...


bluecrack, you got SERVED....


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

....


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This is not about being served, owned, had , handed anything gang...it is about a thread that is a perfect example of why we lose serious members......

If you have intelligent humor to add to this thread then please do so, if the childish game playing can not be overcome I am closing this thread and pursuing bashing isssues....I am over it.

GROW UP.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I am butters, bluyak is cartman...






why all the hate?











CrocKeeper said:


> This is not about being served, owned, had , handed anything gang...it is about a thread that is a perfect example of why we lose serious members......
> 
> If you have intelligent humor to add to this thread then please do so, if the childish game playing can not be overcome I am closing this thread and pursuing bashing isssues....I am over it.
> 
> GROW UP.


I'm not sure is South Park is intelligent enough.







But I come in peace blueyakkers! Why not let us party!









This has to make you happy!


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

What i dont understand is why everyone keeps egging him on. Just let it be, he'll get tired of bitching and it will all be over with.

I get pissed at some of the things people say on here, but then i remember, this is the internet and its usually the people who have no backbone or no way to back up what they say that bitch on here, and try to piss other people off.

To be honest, i dont see how the storage space would have sh*t to do with how fast things loaded on here. If we were to reference this to being a home pc, defrags and plenty of ram and a proper processor usually can handle situations like these. I dont see how a server would be much different.

And yes, everyone does need to go drink a beer and calm down. Including myself, damn typing is hard work...

:







:

BTW, that movie makes me wanna euthanize kittens, please NOOOO MOOOORE


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

this p-fury stuff is really starting to mess with my head


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I am just amazed at the attention (good and bad) that this receives.:laugh:

dang double posting (the reason why I've been editing today, btw...)


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

***these are the threads of our lives**

Ahh daytime drama. Women have their soaps we have our P-fury.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

he grumpy. me happy.

hof


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I cant believe I just wasted 10 minutes of my life catching up with whats going on in this thread....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/waves at bluyak

/sees bluyak run out of thread

/sees sees


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Dancing Badgers?

....Badgers..we don't need no stinking badgers!!!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

"MUSHROOMS MUSHROOMS!!!"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

badgerbadgerbadgerbadger
badgerbadgerbadgerbadger
badgerbadgerbadgerbadger
MUSHROOMMUSHROOM

where'd bluequack go?

I drew a blue duck for you...

(movie reference anyone?)


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

billy madison maybe?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

too fast







Good one lastgreen!

/sees KoK italics


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess QoQ didn't want to post afterall...

One more thing.... anyone who puts a foofoo quote in their sig.... should be instantly banned for wasting even one iota of bandwidth









(niiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeee ToP)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Who is QoQ?.....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

QueenofQueens otherwards you


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

/KOK's pushes bob351 down stairs


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I didn't read this thread. I don't want to moderate that crazy ass thread that i've never read or posted in. I just wanted to say. THAT BADGERMUSHROOMSNAKE SONG IS AMAZING!


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Now THAT is funny!!!!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

relax and drink one(beer)

actually noticed some little whining kids maybe need a glass of this(milk)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

this argument is still goin on eh?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> this argument is still goin on eh?


I dunno. Its too foggy in my head at the moment to consider any type of arguments.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> this argument is still goin on eh?


I dunno. Its too foggy in my head at the moment to consider any type of arguments.









[/quote]

that smilie is awesome... im feeling rather passive agressive as well... maybe its the end of this 24 pack talkin?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

either way, 31,500mb is still only 31.5 gigs, which, i dont know about you, but i personally have about 120gigs of information saved on my computer, and it has no problem searching for that "1" word.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha i have like a 40gb hd on the mac side and 40 on the windows side... but a 500gb external for music


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

damn i just saw this---Team RIP FTW!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i think gery are the coolest


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Another RIP HOF THREAD


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

tha DAWG is awesome.









How much memory is pfury overall?

Or did you guys already bring that up?









I was too busy being legitimately hated...



thebluyak said:


> I hate you...like legitimately despise you


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> I hate you...like legitimately despise you











[/quote]

I hate ace too.............. he smells like a used diaper filled with indian food


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Curry anyone?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Didn't we have that thread before?

So I once frickin got messed up by a white rappa and his posse, yo...

So I fed my sister cake...

Who the f*ck is GG anyway?

Chimples!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

turd covered in burnt hair


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> Curry anyone?


http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/tm_headl...-name_page.html

48 tons of curry

/top


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Didn't we have that thread before?
> 
> So I once frickin got messed up by a white rappa and his posse, yo...
> 
> ...


I honestly dont think there are funnier threads ANYWHERE! Nice subsample there ChilDawg.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, ace! Yeah, I can't think of a site that has had me nearly literally ROTFLMAO on several occasions like this one has!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Thanks, ace! Yeah, I can't think of a site that has had me nearly literally ROTFLMAO on several occasions like this one has!


thats why we all keep coming back









and yeah ofc to learn about ps









the only thing that could screw this up is if my gf started posting here lol no offence hyp*caugh*kins..cough


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Cake feeding? Damn I forgot about that. Whatever happened to good old Silence?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

is thread effectively being used to find a mod or has it been highjacked by team rip? 15 pages already its looking like a highjack to me..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey, I did my duty (duty, hehe) and nominated (nominated, hehe) somone...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> is thread effectively being used to find a mod or has it been highjacked by team rip? 15 pages already its looking like a highjack to me..


The mod thing was a joke nismo. It was actually hijacked by people that hate RIP giving lame excuses why the RIP thread should be locked.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> is thread effectively being used to find a mod or has it been highjacked by team rip? 15 pages already its looking like a highjack to me..


The mod thing was a joke nismo. It was actually hijacked by people that hate RIP giving lame excuses why the RIP thread should be locked.
[/quote]

ive been had..

im an idiot


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> Whatever happened to good old Silence?


I think he got tired of all the sh*t people would give him for his postings. It did get to be a bit much how badly he would get harrassed and belittled by some of our less inteligent members who just couldnt comprehend the depth of some of his postings.

Admitedly some of his stuff was kinda wack tho.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> is thread effectively being used to find a mod or has it been highjacked by team rip? 15 pages already its looking like a highjack to me..


The mod thing was a joke nismo. It was actually hijacked by people that hate RIP giving lame excuses why the RIP thread should be locked.
[/quote]

ive been had..

im an idiot
[/quote]

you got served.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i got f'd in the A


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ill moderate. .. i will ... if this thread is still about that... ill do it...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

at EVERYONE


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol ace touches himself when he is alone!

wait... how would i know that?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> lol ace touches himself when he is alone!
> 
> wait... how would i know that?


Guess he wasen't as alone as he thought....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hehehehehe .... shhhhhh ..

ace no dont close the drapes... no no no ... im Cieling cat!!!!! noooooooo


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm...reminds me of a creepy song..."You Are Not Alone" by Michael Jackson...is it any accident that it was used in a film for little kids?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/is creeped out right now

/and a little gassy


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

We know. slckr69 felt the need to PM all of us with that info already. He said it smelled just a little "off" compared to your normal farting...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

/TDRA!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well this is quite derailed


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

We've had a fight, another fight, RIP took over, it was a joke from the start and some people still don't get it...all that's left is for me to say "IBTL" and acestro to start posting pictures of fat chicks!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

HAHAHAHA


----------

